
Python Python Python Python 3 Comes to Wallaroo (for Stream Processing) - aturley
https://blog.wallaroolabs.com/2018/11/python-python-python-python-3-comes-to-wallaroo/
======
aturley
I'm an engineer at Wallaroo labs. I've done a lot of work on our Python API
and I wrote the blog post. If you want to discuss stream processing, or
Python, or Pony (the language that the core of Wallaroo is written in), I'd be
happy to do it here.

